# Random Gallery Image - Huh????



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Now here is something that I have noticed for the past month -- and always seem to get a chuckle...

On the Outbackers.com HOME webpage there is a small area on the left side of the page titled RANDOM GALLERY IMAGE.

To be honest - in the first three years of visiting this site I never gave it much attention -

But now - it's the first thing I notice&#8230;

Does anyone ever notice the weird things that pop up.

So I guess that the server just randomly goes through and draws a picture form the billions that folks have put into the gallery.

A week ago there was a picture of a TOILET. Hmmm - that was interesting.

Today we get a picture of states visited for someone's signature of the states that "someone" had traveled to... God only knows who this belonged to.

Recently I have seen pictures of Blown out tires.

I have seen pictures of Propane bottles laid on their side.

I have seen dogs ... and cat... and dogs... and some more dogs...

I have seen pictures of broken Air vents...

I have seen &#8230; well the list just goes on and on&#8230;.

Heck I think i am starting to come to this page even more just to see what Random Picture pops up...

Also makes me hope that no one posted that picture of MSWALT BBq'ing in his thong and flip-flops during the last TEXAS Rally .. LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Today we get a picture of states visited for someone's signature of the states that "someone" had traveled to... *God only knows who this belonged to*.


Now YOU, too, can know!

Just click on the photo! As long as the poster didn't tag it otherwise, you'll be taken to the poster's album and to the actual photo ...then you can see that poster's other photos or click "back" and you'll get back to the Home page. I can get lost for quite some time in the albums just by following the "Random photo" link...then going through the other photos...mods....dogs...more mods...gardens....instructions for mods...etc. I enjoy the links....takes me out to places I might not otherwise see...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I find that there are good ideas to be found in the random images. Some take pictures of there mods but don't have links to go with the story's of that mod. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What is this "Home Page" you're referring to? I open my link and it goes right to "View New Posts"....cuts down on my clicking time.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Now here is something that I have noticed for the past month -- and always seem to get a chuckle...
> 
> On the Outbackers.com HOME webpage there is a small area on the left side of the page titled RANDOM GALLERY IMAGE.
> 
> ...


I totally heard the voice of Andy Rooney when I read this!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Also makes me hope that no one posted that picture of MSWALT BBq'ing in his thong and flip-flops during the last TEXAS Rally .. LOL


You, and ME, TOO!









Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I LOVE the random pictures!!!
Each time I log on that is what I look at first.









MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

How come I get an error when clicking on the random photo?









Error message: Sorry, but you do not have permission to use this feature. If you are not logged in, you may do so using the form below if available.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We don t allow everyone to see those pics


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> How come I get an error when clicking on the random photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rank has its privledges...

...seriously, I have no clue why you can't see them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> We don t allow everyone to see those pics


in my best valley girl voice....

whatever


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> We don t allow everyone to see those pics


in my best valley girl voice....

whatever








[/quote]
Try refreshing the page then click on the link. James


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ok, now strangely enough it just worked by clicking on the photo...









things that make you say Hmmmm...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

When you post a photo to your album, you can mark it as "private". You can then see it and use it on a full post, but others won't see it when they go to your album. I've always presumed that when I can't open a "Random Gallery" photo, it must be a "private" one







Of course, then having it show up as a "Random Photo" does kinda defy its "private" status....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> How come I get an error when clicking on the random photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means you are not part of the ELITE club Dawn! You gotta earn social status around here yanno!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> We don t allow everyone to see those pics


in my best valley girl voice....

whatever








[/quote]

Like totally whutevva ( and flip twirl your hair while you say it- go ahead try it)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> We don t allow everyone to see those pics


in my best valley girl voice....

whatever








[/quote]

Why do I have this sneak suspicion, that wasn't a too hard for you to do?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We don t allow everyone to see those pics


in my best valley girl voice....

whatever








[/quote]

Why do I have this sneak suspicion, that wasn't a too hard for you to do?








[/quote]
cause you're right


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> We don t allow everyone to see those pics


in my best valley girl voice....

whatever








[/quote]

Why do I have this sneak suspicion, that wasn't a too hard for you to do?








[/quote]
cause you're right








[/quote]

Fingers are getting old...brain has ideas...fingers can't keep up.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You too huh?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> You too huh?


I need voice-to-text on my computer. That way I might be able to rack up a few posts a day.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You too huh?


I need voice-to-text on my computer. That way I might be able to rack up a few posts a day.








[/quote]
Oh ya, thats just what _you _need! how bout a brian-to-text setup.... or on seond thought, maybe not.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> You too huh?


I need voice-to-text on my computer. That way I might be able to rack up a few posts a day.








[/quote]
Oh ya, thats just what _you _need! how bout a brian-to-text setup.... or on seond thought, maybe not.
[/quote]

If I could just get around thar darn 30 second limit....I could really rack up some posts.


----------

